# Rentals and Shuttles



## Rocky Mtn Outdoor Center (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey Yall-
Just a heads up that RMOC now provides a shuttle service in addition to our great rental packages. Check us out at our convenient location across the road from the turnoff to Hecla Junction. RMOC shuttles


----------

